# Yard Art Bike I.D.



## moparrecyclers (Oct 30, 2016)

Went to a friends house yesterday and came across this bike so I thought I would share some pics. 

 It did not have a head badge but did have a emblem labeled model no 146 i believe see pic.
Noticed the front sprocket was a bit larger than the norm. 


 
Any ideas on manufacture and build date? Also noticed the front fork showed signs of being chrome plated.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 30, 2016)

*Miami-Built Racycle ... unbelievable that it is 
being displayed as yard-art.

Bet it has gotten more weathering in the last
forty-eight hours than it has in the last one-
hundred years.

Shameful behavior toward a relic of the two-
wheel variety.

Sweet Jesus, Mary and Joseph ... is there anyone
out there in the neighborhood who could rescue 
this machine by offering to buy or trade for it ?

Aarrrgh !!

...... patric*


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 30, 2016)

Make them a fair offer! Ya never know.....;.;.:eek:


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 30, 2016)

I will step up to plate and bat for a rescue !


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 31, 2016)

Eh, it's just an old Racycle .


----------



## moparrecyclers (Oct 31, 2016)

I was shown a poor picture of it about 2 yers go when he got it so it has been outside for at least that time. I will rescue this relic! I knew from the picture and told him back then to get it out of the weather but time passed and i never got over there. They appreciate nicer antuques and will understand alot more when i return this week to return the holloween costumd I borrowed. She likes em rusty outside and mint inside so I will offer up some rusty bike and swap the basket which she had added for flowers. 
Looks to be roughly a 1909 Pacemaker.
I will keep ya posted...


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Someone please save this bike.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 31, 2016)

That's the saddest thing ever. Such an Amazing bicycle being destroyed. Go save it.


----------



## jkent (Oct 31, 2016)

Wish it was close to me.
I'd already be knocking on the door. Too bad it's missing the bottom half of the head badge but at least it hasn't been covered over with red or white paint. 
Hope you have gotten enough info here to make a trip back to pick it up.
Jkent


----------



## moparrecyclers (Oct 31, 2016)

Spoke with them today and she put it in the garage. It had been out there for 3 years.  
She felt absolutely terrible that she had done this to something of value. Their son is looking at a new sound & light system at our shop and she said he can use it as trade bait, I will be replacing it with something very rusty for her which is what she is looking for to go along with some cool old trikes out in front of the house.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 1, 2016)

Pick me, uh,uh pick me. I will hug him and squeeze him and call him George...




Gary


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2016)

Well better late than never I guess, It looks pretty good for having been left to rot for three years, I wonder what it looked like when it placed there?


----------



## mike j (Nov 2, 2016)

I love happy endings, this even better than watching sappy Christmas shows on the Hallmark channel.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 2, 2016)

There really is a God.


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 2, 2016)

Amen...........................


----------



## Wcben (Nov 9, 2016)

Good on you for saving it!  I don't have spare parts but if I can help with info, feel free to ask!!


----------



## moparrecyclers (Dec 27, 2016)

Update: I had the pleasure of it showing up today. Safe and out of the weather for good!


----------

